# sum pics of my dart frog tanks



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

just thought id post a couple of pics of my dart frog vivs hope u like


this one houses a pair of banded leucs



















the one on the left is the 2 green and black azures gaff






















and this pone is still empty as im not happy with it so still playing around im getting 2 more vivs next week.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Really nice vivs. This hobby can get so addictive. What light unit do you use?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

one tank has 3 t5 tubes in a luminaire other 2 have a little 10quid nano aqaurium plant growth type thingy,im getting a few more then il build a rack and just slap t5s across them in hoods


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh its well addictive i only have 4 frogs soo far but im getting more vivs next week so slowley building my collection.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

picture qualiys shocking i took them all on my fone except the one i already had on computer from camera


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats the good thing about this hobby - it keeps ya at home......where ya wife and babes need you at the mo.......this is what I tell my hubs so he leaves me and my addiction alone lol.
Pshhh now gotta finish one of my vivs......just got a huge amount of bark from purple pets.........too stuffed from my daughters b-day dinner...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

was it today? our baby held on until 3 in the morn so was officialy born yesterday,sooo tired at the hospital she was the quietest baby by far lowerd us into a false sense of security then last night she unleashed her wrath on us i cant believe something that small can make that much noise!, i got the frogs off rod today and was gonna grab ur salamanders but i deleted all my messages as it was full so lost your number and i was rushed ,as i didnt have much time but i think im going up there again friday if u want me to grab them,i see them there quality!!!!!!!!!!!gotta say i was tempted myself if they were for anyone else i would have took em myself.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

my missus aint my wife we live in sin!we will get married soon as the baby has my surname so seems weird lianas is diffrent weve been togher for over 7years tho seen as thats since she was 16 and me just turned 18 were doing pretty well did u see the pic of mini jaykickboxer she looks like me,although to be fair she would have been better off looking like liana.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> my missus aint my wife we live in sin!we will get married soon as the baby has my surname so seems weird lianas is diffrent weve been togher for over 7years tho seen as thats since she was 16 and me just turned 18 were doing pretty well did u see the pic of mini jaykickboxer she looks like me,although to be fair she would have been better off looking like liana.


Lol - we didn't get married till our 3rd kid.......:whistling2: 
OoOoOoO didn't you know that mother nature made babies to look like their dads for the first year so that the father can better bond and protect...then after the first year...girls start looking like their mothers....true fact!
I'll message rod in a mo lol.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh my missus said something about all babys being born looking like there dad but wasnt sure if it was true maybe then,have u seen the salamanders there wicked there only about 2inch long maybe a little smaller proper cute weird looking things.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> yeh my missus said something about all babys being born looking like there dad but wasnt sure if it was true maybe then,have u seen the salamanders there wicked there only about 2inch long maybe a little smaller proper cute weird looking things.


I haven't seen the ones I reserved from Rod...thought it may be a fun project as he needed to sell em. If you want them thats fine lol......I can save my viv for the knob-tails I am hoping to get from Hamm. All I know is that they were really cheap compared to what other breeders were asking.
Trying to work out how to do a naturalistic pygmy hedgehog viv.......as its clashing with my normal viv.....real eye sore with the blue wheels and pink tubes eewwwwwww


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

u can have them!although if u dont i may although when i turn up with 2 more vivs next week liana probably wont appreciate it let alone 5 salamaders,i can imagine how hard the tank for the hedgehow will be what a challenge i tried to do a natralistick viv for my doorice but realy struggled all i can suggest is natural wood they have some realy nice stuff in pets at home and then maybe modding wheels with sand or cocofibre dartfrog style so they look like wood or something i realy like exotic mamals ive kept quiet a few u seen the tenrecs i realy like them and i think there be my next mammal i think someone is importing sum streaked tenercs over soon if they come up im defanatly getting one.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

u no that going london zoo and walking around noctornal world and copying some of there ideas would help u right out although im not sure they have hedgies they have bushbabys,possoms,kangaroo rats and all sorts which will have similarish tanks to a hedgie.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> u can have them!although if u dont i may although when i turn up with 2 more vivs next week liana probably wont appreciate it let alone 5 salamaders,i can imagine how hard the tank for the hedgehow will be what a challenge i tried to do a natralistick viv for my doorice but realy struggled all i can suggest is natural wood they have some realy nice stuff in pets at home and then maybe modding wheels with sand or cocofibre dartfrog style so they look like wood or something i realy like exotic mamals ive kept quiet a few u seen the tenrecs i realy like them and i think there be my next mammal i think someone is importing sum streaked tenercs over soon if they come up im defanatly getting one.


NNnNnNOOoOOOoOOOOoO what you like Jay!!!!!!!!! just googled them - OMG they are stunning!!!!!!!!!! was tempted to get sugar gliders next until I found out how messy their sticky poop was.....but these tenercs are beautiful.......arrggg hubs gonna be miffed :lol2:
Hmmmm where to fit another large viv................:whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

u decide which species of knob tail yet heres the one i had he was a nephrurus amyae










the most common are underwoodiaurus milli or nephrurus milli australian barking gecko or rough nob tail these are around 60pound each not my pic 










and then u have the smoth version nephrurus levis which are around 150 each and harder to get









pretty much identical except ones smoth ones ruff as far as im aware there the only types u have any chance of getting over here and the amyae is almost impossible it took me 2 years to get mine.

in hamm u may get a few more like wheeleri but would still be hard.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i used to breed gliders they make the weirdest noises and there food stinks although there cute and realy tame u get lesser madagscan tenrecs other here there pretty easy to get and almost half the size of pygmy hedgies but the streacked arent yet but as i said i no jon is planning on getting some this year to resell there quality arent they,also pocket gophers are another good one mouse like lemurs and armidillos are awesome especially the pink fairy version but no chance of getting one.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah have wanted to get a pink fairy ever since I saw the doc on them.....stunning.
Just told my friend to get me any pair of knob-tails as I think they are all adorable.........
Hmmmmm think they will have to be my last pet for a very long time as I really do need the space for my growing kids :lol2: damn really need to win the lottery!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I can imagine our babys taking up tge whole house she's got stuff every where it's unbelievable something so little needs so much room i can only imagine what it must be like for u with your clan


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I can imagine our babys taking up tge whole house she's got stuff every where it's unbelievable something so little needs so much room i can only imagine what it must be like for u with your clan


Ahhh your first always has way too many things.....then it kinda dwindles..so the last child just has pass me downs..........:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I can imagine she may be the last that way more room for frogs and she soo much hardwork already we've only had her about 30 hours and this is the most tired I've ever been


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I can imagine she may be the last that way more room for frogs and she soo much hardwork already we've only had her about 30 hours and this is the most tired I've ever been


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Are those leucs Guyana Banded you have.

Matt


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

OOOOH AHHHH. Nice. I love how they can live in such a small space, where just one or two medium plants and some moss are filling and effective. :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes mate the leucs are! thanks, why's that mate?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Great looking vivs


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yes mate the leucs are! thanks, why's that mate?


dont know anyone that has them over here pretty rare i understand tho over in the states and europe they seem pretty common did you get them from Hamm


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe not then, I no there banded something leucs there more orangey then normal, I only got them the other day off someone who was selling up how do I tell what type they are?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

He said they were much rarer then normal leucs don't no where they originally came from


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

banded leucs from guyana, nonimant from venezuela i thinkif i've done me homework right,


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I donno but I want more no calling yet but there still young I WANs try ad 2 more


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

this is a banded luec (not my picture)









This is a normal luec just so you can see the difference


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Mine are defanatly banded I bought them as banded but just wasn't sure of locality I thought there may be a few variations, I'll get pics in a minute if ud be kind enough to confirm.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Jay, I had asked in the other thread but you must have missed it...what size are your tanks? Cheers


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry two are 40x40x40 and ones 50x40x40 just looked ones defanatly banded but I don't think the other is I tried to take pics but they did a runner


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone no how to sex these badboys?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Reallly difficult with leucs you usually end up waiting for the male to call.


----------

